# Looking for a good tripod for a Nikon d3100



## Jigesha

Could someone help me out in picking a nice tripod for a Nikon d3100 SLR camera?


----------



## joealcantar

Look at your equipment and decide on your heaviest setup.  
We are not sure how tall you are so that comes into play as well.  
$$$$$ you want to spend is another factor.
Is it for Travel or portrait/landscape use etc. 
Does Weight matter to you?
Are you leaning towards Carbon Fiber?
What style locks do you prefer on the legs?
Do you shoot Macro? do you need it to shoot at very low height?
-
Quite a bit of stuff to consider, but give us some information and then we can help you out.  What part of the country are you in is good to know as well as one may know some vendors near you with some deals. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## borisnikon

I have a nikon d3100 and the tripod I use is velbon df 60, I recommend it because it is light, has three different leg levels, and a centre gear column. 

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/77485/show.html

And it only cost around £40-£50


----------



## Big Mike

Check out the Manfrotto web site.  They have a pretty good tripod choosing wizard/application.


----------



## analog.universe

Tripod prices vary tremendously, and you pretty much get what you pay for.  What is your budget?

I'd say that the main thing you should look out for is stability.  You want the most solid one you can afford, even if it means sacrificing some features or portability.  A tripod that isn't rock solid may as well just be your hand (exaggerated of course, but you know what I mean).


----------



## KmH

You can pick any 2 of the 3:

Cheap
Lightweight
Stable

You want a tripod that is high enough you don't have to extend the center column to get the camera up to you eye level. Extending the center column allows more camera movement (less stability).

The weight capacity of the tripod & head need to be _at least_ 2 times more (3 times more is better) than the heaviest camera/lens combo you expect to mount on it. A good tripod will have a weight hook so you can hang extra weight on the tripod to help stabilize it in wind. Hence the 3 times weight capacity.

The fewer the number of leg sections, the more stable the tripod.

For some types of photogrphy the camera needs to be very close to the ground when mounted on the triopod.

I recommend Giottos tripods www.giottos.com as a better value for the $$$ over Manfrotto tripods. Giottos MT9360 Aluminum 4-Section Tripod Series III Professional


----------

